# Automator / Conditions d'une action



## arnaud772 (5 Septembre 2012)

Comment ajouter une condition à une action sur Automator ?

Exemple: J'ai 4 fichiers dans un dossier A que je veux déplacer dans un dossier B. Ce dossier B déclenchera alors une action sur chaque fichier. Une fois cette action exécutée, le fichier est déplacé dans un autre dossier C. ça c'est ok , c'est programmé. 

Le Pb: Si les 4 passent en même temps, je dois attendre 2h que tous soient passés de A à C. Je perds donc 2h à rien faire alors que si il passait un par un, je pourrais derrière trvailler sur les fichiers terminés.

Solution idéale : Il prend un par un les fichiers : En attendant que le dossier B soit vidé à chaque fois du fichier précédent.

QUESTION: Comment imposer à automator la condition qu'il déplace les fichiers quand un dossier est vide , et seulement si il est vide ?

Merci d'avance;
Arnaud


----------

